# Remis Rooflights



## pomme1 (May 19, 2005)

I have an Auto-Trail with a large RemiTop rooflight. I need to remove the inner frame to gain access to the blind mechanism. Does anyone have any idea how it comes off? It's obviously clipped on in some way as it's the last piece to be fitted during installation, but I can see no visible fixings, even looking from the top with the rooflight open. If anyone has a copy of the fitting instructions, that would be even better.

Thanks in anticipation.


----------



## rolyk (Aug 24, 2007)

The frame surround is held in place with a plastic ball and socket. The ball is on a short stalk on the frame and the socket on the main housing. The frame surround just pulls off in a downward direction.

Roly


----------



## Chudders (Jul 5, 2008)

I had an Autotrail but not sure what make the roof blind was. I had to tighten the spring on the blind. There are covers on each of the four sides which just spring off with a little help from a flat blade. This reveals the screws holding the mechanism in place. I removed this, and tightned the roller spring and replaced
Dave


----------



## rolyk (Aug 24, 2007)

Re-reading my post I should have made it clearer that the ball and socket fixings are spaced at intervals around the perimeter. They rely on friction to hold the one piece surround frame in position.

One other point to bear in mind that, if the crank handle is currently correctly positioned to "park", it is worth taping it in position so that when you reassemble it remains in the correct orientation.

Roly


----------



## pomme1 (May 19, 2005)

Thanks to both of you for your help. Problem solved!


----------

